# Anyone willing to draw up a Daemon Prince?



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I am looking into having an image done up of my Daemon Prince Us'etil'akhed'raan, the All-Father. He was blessed by both Tzeentch and Slaanesh, so his Daemon form reflects this. The general idea I had was an aviary/serpent mix. His body would be covered by trillions of feathers, one for each victim he claimed when he achieved Daemonhood and 12 eyes with a serpentine tail. This is what I have so far. Could anyone help me design him?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Does he have wings? 

:grin:


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's what I could come up with in 1 hour,
I can make changes if you like or make a new sketch another day - I was mostly just playing around (and of course didn't fill in trillions of feathers just yet).

Figured he could use an extra arm and a boob to get that slaanesh connection 
Also gave him 3 serpentine tails instead of 1 for now.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I've seen your work in the other threads, and I must say this one is no different than the others in terms of skill. What you could do in one hour would take me a week to do. Awesome work!

Though, I was picturing him to have a full tail in place of his legs. And for the feathers, it doesn't look like a trillion thanks to him being Chaos in nature. There are a trillion feathers on him, though and they all constantly shimmer and change colors in the same manner as the Warp. It is very useful for entrancing victims or making them go mad.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll see what I can do tomorrow, it's in the middle of the night here now, might just make another sketch then to see if I can get my head around his head as well.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up to try and get it in. Just remember that he is not just any Daemon Prince. He was blessed by Slaanesh and Tzeentch and is destined to play an incredibly large part in things to come.


----------

